# Table Saw Help Needed



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,

What would you all suggest as a decent Table Saw for someone that would not use the Saw over a 100 times per year. Keep in mind I can upgrade later but for now cost is a factor.

I see the choices are from dirt cheap to very expensive.

I want something that will cut strait and have a dust collection option, something flexible with expandable options. 

My current plans are to build a couple Bookshelves and a nice Bed frame for a King size Bed. 

Any advice will be appreciated.

Terry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Midnight Smoke said:


> Hello,
> 
> What would you all suggest as a decent Table Saw for someone that would not use the Saw over a 100 times per year. Keep in mind I can upgrade later but for now cost is a factor.
> 
> ...


portable or cabinet???
Budget???


----------



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> portable or cabinet???
> Budget???


I am leaning right now on Portable due to the small area in my shop. I will want to be able to move it outside to work. I did briefly check out a couple at Sears, HD and Lowes. Some of the portables seemed to me to be wobbly. 

Budget, not sure but I guess $3-4 Hundred. Not sure how good a unit I can get for that price range.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Midnight Smoke said:


> I am leaning right now on Portable due to the small area in my shop. I will want to be able to move it outside to work. I did briefly check out a couple at Sears, HD and Lowes. Some of the portables seemed to me to be wobbly.
> 
> Budget, not sure but I guess $3-4 Hundred. Not sure how good a unit I can get for that price range.


you need to look to the 4000 series from Bosch...
good power...
handles stack dado's...
27.5" cut to the right...
good fence system... 
good DC hook up..
and it's not wobbly...

Note:
plug it into it's own 20 amp circuit and it will perform very nicely...

Factory Reconditioned Bosch 4100-RT 10-in Worksite Table Saw


----------



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you need to look to the 4000 series from Bosch...


Thanks, I will do a little checking into that one. Thanks for your help, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Midnight Smoke said:


> Thanks, I will do a little checking into that one. Thanks for your help, I appreciate the advice.


I have two set up in a satellite shop and they do everything I ask of it...


----------



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I have two set up in a satellite shop and they do everything I ask of it...


Did a quick look, not sure I like Recon units, really prefer new. I am sure this is a great saw but I see the table is extra, is that normal with portable saws?

I know my budget is going to limit my choices. Would like to hear what would be a step down from this one that keeps me within price range, the stand kicks it up another couple hundred. 

I may need to rethink my price range but just spent a few thousand on some other tools and home projects I have going on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Midnight Smoke said:


> Did a quick look, not sure I like Recon units, really prefer new. I am sure this is a great saw but I see the table is extra, is that normal with portable saws?
> 
> I know my budget is going to limit my choices. Would like to hear what would be a step down from this one that keeps me within price range, the stand kicks it up another couple hundred.
> 
> I may need to rethink my price range but just spent a few thousand on some other tools and home projects I have going on.


you'll find there is absolutely no worries w/ the recon anything from Bosch...

Table???

you can always make your own stand and have it double as storage too...

I've used the comparable Ryobie, PC and DeWalt and the Bosch out shines them many times over...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Over the winter i bought a Craftsman 21833 for about $370 with several discounts. Virtually identical to the Ridgid 4512 but that would have run $450 plus no dado insert. Good saw, heavy, stable and mobile. Acceptable fence from the factory, but i added an Incra last month. 

Before buying, i spent about 4 months watching Craigslist and ebay with nothing priced well enough/close enough to buy used. In the few months since--i've seen several pieces that could have been had for under $400 that would have been excellent buys--so that's an alternative also. If you can add a 240 volt circuit to your shop, the values on used equipment get even better since fewer people have 240.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are just looking for something on a temporary basis, why not go low buck with Craigslist. When you feel you want to upgrade, then the wallet pain may hurt less. Lots of them have been listed in my area lately.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've bought several Recon tools (not my TS, but i was willing) and have not had an issue yet. Some of the warranties are different so be sure to read that. (stuff through the Sears Outlet gets the same as the "new" item). 

Buying used on CL (i've done well there too) is a very valid idea. Some of what i've bought on CL i've resold for more when i did trade up (two planers come to mind--paid a total of $250, sold them for a total of $380 and bought a "close-out" floor model Dewalt 735 for $365 but had to buy the missing dust port fitting. Effectively, i paid $250 for my 735 having done that!!)

earl


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a Delta TS350 on clearance at Lowes that I've managed to tune so it cuts square, although at 1hp, it takes care to not burn hardwood. It cost about $300 new. If I wanted a portable saw, it would be a Bosch (as listed above) because every Bosch tool and accessory I own is great. But I'm about to buy a Laguna 10 inch Fusion saw because it is stronger, runs on 115 v and has better dust collection than my Delta. My shop is small so I'm going for the 36 inch model, but if I had the space, I'd go for the 52 inch model. The Laguna is just $1300. After I get it in place and tuned, I'm going to sell my Delta. I know there are plenty of other saw options, but the features of the Laguna won me over. Have fun shopping.


----------



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you need to look to the 4000 series from Bosch...
> good power...
> handles stack dado's...
> 27.5" cut to the right...
> ...


I have done my research and think you are spot on as this is a great saw. 

Bosch has a good deal right now, spend $600.00 and get a $150 Voucher towards any product from Bosch, you must buy from HD to take advantage of this offer.

I have one concern, I think this Saw will work great as a job site unit, rough In stuff. 

What about fine saw cutting for making furniture? The Saw I looked at on the Lowes floor was a little unstable, the table moved about 1-2" from the wheel (Tire) Flex from the Stand.

Is it possible to get a clean cut when the table has movement?


----------



## Milt Findley (Apr 28, 2013)

I am no furniture maker, but I own that saw and stand and I use it frequently. With a Freud combination blade, and the table extensions, proper featherboard set up, and a little care, it makes some very precise cuts. Hardwood is no problem. It does not move around in use, because you aren't leaning on it, the friction on the table is minor, and the only resistance is between the teeth of the saw and the stock being cut.

I am also a little leery of the skills of the Lowe's assemblers as well. The stand is easy to assemble, but the difference between a 90 mm long bolt and a 100 mm long bolt are such that they can be mixed up. (Don't ask). I pull the stand across unfinished limestone flags, and it is stiff.


----------



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

I have the Rigid R4510 and recommend it ($500 at HD).
Pro:
Good dust collection cowl that covers the underside of the blade (has a 2.25" shop vac hose connection.) I wired an outlet (pigtail style) into the switch so that when plugged in the shopvac comes on when I switch on the saw. Decent size table for a portable. Has wheels and collapses down for travel. 15amp motor. AND, GulfcoastGuy came up with a "Router Insert for a Ridgid R4510 Table Saw" Which is really cool.
Con:
$500. Small table due to nature of the beast (So I made a work surface over simple cabinets at a 1/4 " below tablesaw height as an out-feed support and added stability to the saw with some additional blocking between it and the outfeed setup.) The free blade is not very good.

Hope this helps,
Max


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

In my opinion the newer imported plastic and aluminum jobsite table saws are grossly over priced. If you need to move the saw around from jobsite to jobsite, then you'll need one, otherwise I think that they are a poor choice for a home shop. If you need a small in size table saw for your home shop I'd recommend and old made in the USA 9" Delta or Rockwell contractors table saw. I have one in my small basement shop. I also designed dust collection for these types of saws.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought one of the Sears saws where the wing extends out on 2 rods. It is also available from Camadian Tire here and is likely sold under other names. Stay away from it. The fence is crap. Almost all saws will saw well if you can get the fence set accurately. In other words, a functional fence is usually more important than the saw itself.


----------

